# roofing asphalt for ballast



## daddog (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone used roofing asphalt tiles or rolled roofing material instead of loose gravel type ballast? To me it looks similar and easy to work with. I am tempted to use it on my indoor LGB 65' x 12' layout. any comments are welcome! john


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If your track is made with the typical plastic half-height ties, then the roofing material is fine for "looks" but it is NOT working "ballast".

True ballast is loose angular chunks of hard rock that interlocks within itself to hold the ties in place. Works best with full height ties, but works with the plastic ties too. It has some give to accommodate thermal expansion of the track, but helps keep it from being moved as the train passes over it.

There is some loss of realism in using shingles or roll roofing in that the simulated ballast does not reach to the top of the ties like it should and there is often gaps around the bottom where the tie is sitting on a particularly high bit of the rock surface.

The track is somewhat inhibited from scooting under a passing train, but not as much as with real ballast.

Some folk use both. That way the roofing material protects the underlaying structure (such as an elevated wood layout) and hides gaps in the real ballast that is poured over the track. Of course, it looks best if the roofing material has the same size and color as the rock ballast that is used over it.

The only thing difficult about "real" ballast is that being so small, rain drops can be a powerful force dislodging it and washing it away... even vibration can spread it more than is desired. Oh, and the sweet little birdies just love to eat it to use as "teeth" in their gizzard! But since you mention an indoor layout, then only the vibration factor comes into play and that is usually not very bad.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Works good under switches outdoors to keep ballast out of them.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes good highways.


----------



## daddog (Jan 15, 2013)

*rolled roofing ballast*

Thanks, Semper, Jerry and Henson, for taking your time to comment and help. I cut a 4" x 12' strip of asphalt tile, placed it under the track and liked it! Today I went to a large wholesale roofing supply and bought a roll of asphalt material. The people there were very polite and helpful and the neat surprise was that I was able to buy a jug of loose gravel (the same material used on the roofing) to use to hide the seams between the individual strips and dress up the ballast with some depth here and there. I will report back when I get some of this in place about how it really looks. Thanks guys.......daddog /john


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

John,
Sorry if I am a little late with this reply.
Indoors should be great.
Just for the record, outdoors it works too, but needs to be stuck down to protect any wood that it is over, assuming that you are putting on wood.
On my railway, I found where I had glued down the perimeter, even though nails were used to hold down the track, after 15 years the plywood was still as good as new.
Where I had just let the roofing felt lie without glue, of course water managed to find it's way under and rot the plywood.
The railway is being rebuilt using a 'peel and stick' type of roll roofing which 'should' help the plywood last much longer.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you lay rolled asphalt roofing material on a curve? 

Elevated layout; 15' R; Posts 4' OC. 

Roofing will wrap over the frame attached underneath

Is the method;
Cut the under lament and asphalt roofing in trapezoid "/___\" pieces to match each frame sections

Lay each piece with butt joint (no overlaps) using sealant (Henry) on seams.


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

If I recall correctly Ray Manley used roofing material under his outside track with very good results.

http://www.rayman4449.com/

Jerry


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have used roofing material under my tracks for years. I find after 10 years, some of the roofing material is deteriorating, but it has served beautifully all of these years. It is also easy to shim it to improve leveling and/or warping. As others have said it also makes excellent roads and driveways.

Ed


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

*Outdoor use in Sun City, AZ*

I found it was good to help keep the wooden raised bed (ladder back system) from warping and the UV from destroying my rail bed. Been down for 2-1/2 years now and seems to do very well. Having used the new format here yet, but I will try an add a picture.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*
HELP !

How did you install the roofing material on curves?*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Scott said:


> *HELP !*
> 
> *How did you install the roofing material on curves?*


Line segments to approximate the curve.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

